# live rock brownish color



## knowbest (Dec 13, 2008)

i have live rock that has turned brownish color.there are so many answers as to why.anyone have a true answer.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

How long as the tank been set up??


----------



## knowbest (Dec 13, 2008)

tank has been set up about 2 months with rock.fish only.all parameters are good.have 4 fish 2 angels,tang,clown.all get along.


----------



## conger (Feb 2, 2008)

sounds like diatoms, most new tanks will go through a phase of diatom growth (the diatom bloom), it looks like brown, rusty/dusty stuff covering your rocks and sand.

How big is your tank?


----------



## knowbest (Dec 13, 2008)

conger said:


> sounds like diatoms, most new tanks will go through a phase of diatom growth (the diatom bloom), it looks like brown, rusty/dusty stuff covering your rocks and sand.
> 
> How big is your tank?


 tank is 72 gal.bow.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

You are moving along way to fast. As a general rule, you should not add many fish until AFTER your diatom bloom has come and gone AND you are beginning to see some coraline algae growth. A diatom bloom is a sign of an unstable aquarium environment, regardless of the "cycle" that so many newcomers put faith in.

You will need to keep a very close eye on ph, alkalinity, and calcium readings for the next week or 2. I would consider testing every 3rd day and adding supplements accordingly. 

Wow. You really have 2 angelfish in an aquarium that has only been set up for 2 months????!!!! This doesn't allow time for a good population of copepods and amphipods to develop and the overall system to stabilize, much less time for proper quarantine.


----------



## knowbest (Dec 13, 2008)

Pasfur said:


> You are moving along way to fast. As a general rule, you should not add many fish until AFTER your diatom bloom has come and gone AND you are beginning to see some coraline algae growth. A diatom bloom is a sign of an unstable aquarium environment, regardless of the "cycle" that so many newcomers put faith in.
> 
> You will need to keep a very close eye on ph, alkalinity, and calcium readings for the next week or 2. I would consider testing every 3rd day and adding supplements accordingly.
> 
> Wow. You really have 2 angelfish in an aquarium that has only been set up for 2 months????!!!! This doesn't allow time for a good population of copepods and amphipods to develop and the overall system to stabilize, much less time for proper quarantine.


 ok what are next steps to be taken.


----------

